
Show HN: Send fun prizes to your Slack friends. - jakeywankenobi
https://yay.hintsy.io
======
cocktailpeanuts
I would change the title to actually describe what the service does. It has
nothing to do with Unicorns other than the fact that its logo is a unicorn.

From what I've seen, HN people don't appreciate marketing copies and you
probably won't get enough upvotes you deserve with the product you've built.

~~~
jakeywankenobi
Oh, thanks for the tip. I was just trying to have a little fun, but you're
right that it's not very descriptive. I'll change it.

